# Paris Hilton und Lover Cy vor Gericht überfallen !!!



## Mandalorianer (28 Apr. 2011)

*Paris Hilton und Lover Cy vor Gericht überfallen !!!*​
In ihrer Haut will jetzt wirklich keiner stecken. Paris Hilton kann einem leid tun, „ihre“ Stalker werden immer skrupelloser. Paris war mit ihrem Freund Cy Waits auf dem Weg von einem Parkhaus zum Gerichtsgebäude in Los Angeles, als beide von einem Stalker überfallen wurden.

James Rainford schlug Cy auf den Hinterkopf, sofort eilten Sicherheitskräfte von Paris heran, die den offenbar gestörten Mann überwältigen konnten. Rainford behauptete, er habe von ihrem Vater die Erlaubnis, sie zu heiraten. Ganz aufgeregt twitterte Paris danach: „Der Psycho-Eindringling hat Cy einfach auf den Kopf geschlagen, als wir auf dem Weg zum Gericht waren. Beängstigend!“

Bereits letzten Oktober war er wegen eines Zwischenfalls auf Paris’ Grundstück verhaftet worden. Damals hatte er versucht, sich einzuschleichen und wurde zu drei Jahren Bewährung verurteilt. 

Paris und Cy waren eigentlich auf dem Weg zum Gericht, um gegen einen weiteren Stalker auszusagen. Nathan Lee Parada hatte im letzten Sommer – bewaffnet mit einem Messer - versucht, in Paris’ Haus einzubrechen. Dabei konnte ihn Cy stellen, bis die Polizei eintraf .

Auch zu ihm gab Paris später noch ein Twitter-Statement ab:
„Unheimlich, ihn wieder im Gericht gesehen zu haben.
Es läuft mir kalt über den Rücken.“

*Hier ein paar Bilder:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...rthouse-bodyguard-action-27-04-11-x12-hq.html​*
*
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (28 Apr. 2011)

Was soll denn der Schwachsinn? So schlimm kanns nicht gewesen sein, wenn das Püppchen anschließend lieber twittert als sich um ihren Stecher zu kümmern.


----------



## Chamser81 (28 Apr. 2011)

Aber solche Stalker darf man wirklich nicht unterschätzen!


----------



## Franky70 (28 Apr. 2011)

Vielleicht gibt es auch Promis, die solche Stalker bezahlen.
Hauptsache publicity...so läufts doch.


----------

